# Magical Morning



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Watching your fly settle onto the surface of the water, just as first light filters down through the tree tops, is the perfect way to start the day. All of creation is preaching a silent sermon, and you feel very close to the Maker of it all. 

Just then, a loud "swoosh-spash" shatters the golden silence of morning, and a sporty largemouth bass inhales your offering and bends your rod. A couple of acrobatic leaps, and a quick trip around the kayak, and the green fellow comes to hand. Two or three flicks of the camera later and our new friend is returned to his watery home, no worse for the wear. "Thank you my friend for the fun". It is not yet 7:00 a.m., and already it is a magical morning. 

I returned to the site of our Martindale outing this morning, hoping to catch a few fish and enjoy the river, before it got too hot. There was a dead calm on the water and the first few rays of sunlight illuminated the gravel bar where I launched my kayak. Five or six fish hopped on board in the first ten minutes. They hit the Miss Prissy "popper/dropper", with a #12 unweighted nymph tied about ten inches deep. The dropper picked up most of the fish, but several came up and hit the popper, much to my delight. After an hour or so, the white #10 jig was called onto the scene, and it produced well all morning long. Several species of fish posed for photos before it was all over. 

Just before it was time to go, I caught a smallish bluegill . . . . and the cell phone rang at the same time. So I laid the rod down and picked up the phone. After a minute or so on the phone, my line shot out and the rod bent over hard enough to rock the boat. Apparently my little bluegill had found a new friend who wanted to eat an early lunch. I played the bigger fish for a minute or two until there was a sharp tug on the line, and then everything went slack. I never saw the bluegill again. 

The fish were still biting, but the sun was getting high and hot. Time to go. Even magical mornings must come to an end. 

Let's go fishing.


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Too cool, Mike....always glad to see your posts! You're makin' me want a yak now!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Talk to my friends at TG Canoe and Kayaks


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Great job, Mike! Post of the month in my book.

Your photography is awesome! If you don't mind me asking, what kind of camera are you using? I've been playing with my new Olympus, but just can't seem to get the underwater shots right.

Thanks for the story. Well played, sir!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

I know one thing...that water felt great! Did you say hi to the Martindale Hiway Bandit. SLOWDOWN!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

The water did feel great. With temps at 104 most days, it pays to wade and dunk. I have managed to avoid the MD speedtrap so far.

My camera is the Olympus Stylus Tough 3000

There is a newer model now

It takes several shots to get the one I end up posting as the fish don't pose very well underwater . . . . they keep swimming away. Just takes patience. Also, a lot of editing/cropping on my IMac 23" monitor.


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

I think i heve met you before on the San Marcos you where testing kayaks on Easter weekend was that you.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Great post!


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

I was going to try out that section of river this morning but instead I packed up and headed up to the blanco just below 5 mile. Caught about a dozen little ones on the latest fly I tied. My pet oscar and neighbor's turtle were very happy when I brought some home for them as a treat.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

FFMike I enjoy your posts and photos. Thanks you for sharing. I occasionally have the chance to come to the San Marcos area and would like to gear up for fly fishing for pan fish and smaller river bass. I have 9w equipment for Tx bay trout and red fishing but need gear for there. I was thinking something in the 3w class. Never fished that size before and was wandering what rod length and fly line you personally use for these little guys to get the most fun. I have a yak I use if that style makes a difference in rod length. Any info is welcome, Gary


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

flyfishingmike said:


> My camera is the Olympus Stylus Tough 3000


I have the same camera...its a tough one! It takes HD video and great outdoor pics. The indoor pics are nothing to brag about...about the same as any good point-n-shoot. But the outdoor pics have more vibrant colors than my Canon Rebel XSi SLR camera! I have used it underwater in the lake, the river, the pool and the salt.

I would highly recommend it...I was awaiting its release from Olympus last year, and bought it online the day it came out for $216. But you can pick it up for less than $130 nowadays.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you for your comments.

If you could only own one fly fishing outfit for the rivers, it would probably be a 7.5 foot, 4wt, with FWF line. A 7 foot leader, with 6 lb. tippet is adequate. Most of your casts will be about 20-25 feet, some a lot shorter. You will need some #8 yellow poppers, #4-#8 wolly buggers, and #10-#12 prince nymphs.

If you can afford two outfits, get a #3 and #5 rod, no more than 8 feet long.

Check out our website at ctff.org for fishing reports and fly tying recipes. The members of our club know how to fish all the local waters. Better yet, come and sit in on one of our meetings on the second Tuesday of each month. See website for details.


----------

